
Chrome Disables Array.prototype.values() Due to Bug in Microsoft Dynamics CRM - idbehold
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=615873
======
draw_down
:/ That's really sloppy JavaScript in my opinion. `hasOwnProperty` exists for
this reason.

